# TPF Volleyball Team



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

It was shirts and skins, though I couldn't figure out why as each team had their own side of the net and you could obviously tell which team was which. It was all male, which made me appreciate the 'skins' part and we were all hanging out at this HUGE southern plantation home right on the beach. The ladies were all draped over the railing, reclining in loungers and milling about sipping sweet tea. The waves were crashing ... the breeze was blowing.

The ref blew the whistle and the games began. Let me just say that Hertz :hertz: was the ref and boy was he whistle crazy. The sand was flying, the ball was volley-ing, the men were jumping and we (the TPF Chicks) were yelling and cheering ... till Bace jumped up, spiked the ball and made Hertz swallow the whistle. After that, whenever Hertz tried to speak, he sounded like the Gofer from Winnie the Pooh with an impediment that had us all howling.

Now, obviously this was a dream and what made me realize it was dream was that I was a perfect size 6 with awesome blonde hair. I'm going to have to check out the artsy thread and see how many faces were actually TPFers. Some people looked like their avatars ... Voodoocat and Ferny I recall, and Verbal with his hat cocked and grinning slyly. Allison, though still pregnant, was very happy and surrounded by several snack plates of grapes and cheese and someone was fanning her with a huge palm frond. It was funky, to say the least. Not a camera to be seen for miles, either.

No, I'm not using illicit drugs and no, I am not presently inhabiting a rubber room. I had an eventful day and was just plum tuckered out last night. Anyway, it was great to see the TPF gang at the beach!

Anyone else have any kooky dream sequences to share?


----------



## Rob (Dec 8, 2005)

That's a cool story. You have to finish it though. What kind of rumpy pumpy happened when the game was over. Was there mischief in the showers? What did the ladies do after they got thoroughly tipsy on the cocktails??


----------



## Alison (Dec 8, 2005)

I've had a few dreams with TPF members in them, but I like yours better! Cheese, grapes and palm fronds :cheer:

I got a good chuckle over :hertz: and the whistle incident too :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

I just had a nightmare and woke up with a huge headache... you're lucky. :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

I had an "international TPF meeting" dream once, where we were all meeting up in Las Vegas at some HUGE hotel. I was getting ready in my room when I realized I had forgotten to bring my camera.  So I knew I was doomed to just head downstairs and party with about 300 of you crazy people, and take no pictures of it at all. :blushing: 

Yours has more detail, I love the whistle part, too!


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> That's a cool story. You have to finish it though. What kind of rumpy pumpy happened when the game was over. Was there mischief in the showers? What did the ladies do after they got thoroughly tipsy on the cocktails??


 
now YOU'RE dreaming!  I said we had _sweet_ tea, not long island iced tea!  And as for the showers ... lets just say that there are some nice gams on the dream team!  :blushing:


----------



## Rob (Dec 8, 2005)

What's a gam??


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Legs, dude.  Legs.

Beach, sun, sand and volleyball ... had to have nice legs in the dream.

Wasn't there a leg thread once with pics posted?  Seems like I recall Chiller getting several comments about  his gams.

Anyone remember?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

pal-lie!  chick, you do know how to dream, but next time, can you have the guys playing strip poker...??  ahem...sorry, my dream there....

yep, with your writing talent, you should finish this and post it as a short story...(anicole is a writer in waiting....she is unreal, ya'll...)
what i am wondering is, who took the group shot????   thinking it was me, right pallie? since i dont dig self portraits of me... oh, next time, can we do co-ed?  i so rock on volley ball..... and touch foot ball... but i only like the touch part.... "ooh lookie at me, i have the ball......and so not running here.."
( giggle giggle )  atleast with this bunch, it will be more fun, the last few times i played was my teen years, and with all the guys being brothers or cousins playing on granpa's hill, it just lost some of the fantasy....( just some mind you, we have a few cousins that make it hard to think around...) 

oh, and nicole, watch that driving back from memphis so late, and having a few stiff ones to tide you thru....gonna get you in trouble... glad you made it back safe.... i take it you didnt get caught??? you musta used the moonshine for fuel for the car too, 'eh?

chiller...? post your legs dude, i wanna see......


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

Chiller has leg shots? ooo.... I mean, why yes, I would encourage those shots to be posted, too. :mrgreen: 

Anicole should start a short story in the Creative forum. :thumbup: She could give it to us in installments! Yes??


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Chiller has leg shots? ooo.... I mean, why yes, I would encourage those shots to be posted, too. :mrgreen:
> 
> Anicole should start a short story in the Creative forum. :thumbup: She could give it to us in installments! Yes??



yes, terri...she sure could..... you would not believe how talented she is... 

chiller.... still waiting on the leg shots here...me, anicole, terri..and  a host of others wanna see......come on north man, what cha got??


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

Nicole, I remember that...I totally saw you at the beach!  You were cheering for me, right?


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

aprilraven, I can't tell you anything, can I?  NO I didn't get caught coming back from Memphis ... call me Bond .... Yamis Bond.  I only had three Peabody Cosmos (hic ... giggle ... stumble ... giggle) and two Margaritas at lunch.

You know that whole first cousin twice removed thing only applies south of the Mason-Dixon, right? And the only cuties are now in jail and on the run.

If we did co-ed shirts & skins ... never mind.  We're not even going there.  Terri's chicken comes to mind on that one, along with Tampa and bits of Memphis.  

So, Terri ... how far is the beach, can HotLanta handle TPF and when is the chicken available?!


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Nicole, I remember that...I totally saw you at the beach! You were cheering for me, right?


 
Why yes, yes I did, Mr. Suave Hat ... and was I not the finest little size 6 blonde that ever sashayed across the beach?!

(work with me, Verbal darlin', and I promise to make you Team Captain for the poker game!)


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

Is it bad that I remember Chiller's legs more than y'all? :meh:



:lmao:


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Is it bad that I remember Chiller's legs more than y'all? :meh:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:


 
there's another team captain position available if you wanna post yours!

show me legs!!!

Whassamatta Chiller ... are you yellow today?!  Where are those gams I remember?  Something about you sitting down ... maybe at the zoo?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> aprilraven, I can't tell you anything, can I?  NO I didn't get caught coming back from Memphis ... call me Bond .... Yamis Bond.  I only had three Peabody Cosmos (hic ... giggle ... stumble ... giggle) and two Margaritas at lunch.
> 
> You know that whole first cousin twice removed thing only applies south of the Mason-Dixon, right? And the only cuties are now in jail and on the run.
> 
> ...



actually, we can run with the cousin on the run...and the ones in jail... its the boring ones around us that we can skip out on..... 

and if we do coed... we gotta be on the shirts team...cause me and you can put an eye out...(and a few other parts of anatomy) 

go team go..... pallie, if you were blonde and skinny, what was i??  let me guess... in the air conditioning.... under a fan....
(what was his name???)  :lmao:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Why yes, yes I did, Mr. Suave Hat ... and was I not the finest little size 6 blonde that ever sashayed across the beach?!
> 
> (work with me, Verbal darlin', and I promise to make you Team Captain for the poker game!)




Why, yes, as a matter of fact you were


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

> So, Terri ... how far is the beach, can HotLanta handle TPF and when is the chicken available?!


 Girl, there are 2 ways to get to the beach from the A.T.L. - go east towards Savannah (whoo hoo!) or go SOUTH towards Florida (another whoo hoo!). About 5-6 hour drives. Can Hotlanta handle TPF.....? I'm sure it would like to _think_ it can....we need to test that theory. 

Dang big chicken is always available. :mrgreen: 

Somebody go drag Chiller in here.....he doesn't frequent the OT much.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> there's another team captain position available if you wanna post yours!
> 
> show me legs!!!


Mine are hairy... :mrgreen:
not sure you want to see that. :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Captain Verbal ... when you speak of me, speak well. You are hereby appointed captain of the strip poker team A. You are so my guy ... (you ARE of legal age ... right?!)

it's not go team go, aprilraven, it's hoorah hoorah ... and I fink, I mean, THINK his name was Jack ... 

Terri ... GLY again, my friend .... they only _THINK_ they can handle us ...  let's do Savannah, babies ... 

Little Man ... did you ever see Van Helsing? Hugh Jackman all wolfed out wasn't that bad ...


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Little Man ... did you ever see Van Helsing? Hugh Jackman all wolfed out wasn't that bad ...


yep, my legs are kinda like that.


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> yep, my legs are kinda like that.


 
Ga  Rowl!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Captain Verbal ... when you speak of me, speak well. You are hereby appointed captain of the strip poker team A. You are so my guy ... (you ARE of legal age ... right?!)
> 
> it's not go team go, aprilraven, it's hoorah hoorah ... and I fink, I mean, THINK his name was Jack ...
> 
> ...




hugh jackman three days dead wont be all that bad..hell-lo?  gorgeous..

i fink.. i mean think your a tad 'teched my soul sister...but jack will do...not much, but some what.... 

this is so fun, i sure missed you yesterday, pallie... not the same with out you around here... remember that..!!    terri... pm chiller and see if he is all froze up, maybe he is too chilled... cause i really wanna see the legs...wonder about hertz...where has he been and why is he not on here too??

hertz... jonmikal.... chase....chiller....where are all the guys???????????


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Captain Verbal ... when you speak of me, speak well. You are hereby appointed captain of the strip poker team A. You are so my guy ... (you ARE of legal age ... right?!)




:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Um, you're actually about the same age as my mom.
*shudder*



Oh man, I am so leaving this thread now...


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Um, you're actually about the same age as my mom.
> *shudder*
> ...


well, if Verbal drops out I'm always ready and willing... :mrgreen:

:lmao:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> well, if Verbal drops out I'm always ready and willing... :mrgreen:
> 
> :lmao:



They're allllll yours, Hairylittleman.


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

I figure I'd better get my spamming posts in before Hertz sees the Gopher Whistle impediment comment and decides to change my tag line to banned by whistles and moose ... but I couldn't control my dream ... however, I will say he was such a cutie ... (will that stop me from getting banned?!)

I guess we all know that JonMikal will be on the skins team, right?  Isn't that what he showed in that other thread?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> They're allllll yours, Hairylittleman.


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Um, you're actually about the same age as my mom.
> *shudder*
> Oh man, I am so leaving this thread now...


 
How old was your momma when she gave birth?  10?  I'm 35 darlin' ... even in olden days, THAT'S NOT OLD!!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> They're allllll yours, Hairylittleman.


 
after all I've done ... I get no respect ... I cheered my little petite blonde heart out for you ... 

:sniff:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> after all I've done ... I get no respect ... I cheered my little petite blonde heart out for you ...
> 
> :sniff:


awwww it's ok anicole... :hugs: verbal didn't mean it... :hugs:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> How old was your momma when she gave birth?  10?  I'm 35 darlin' ... even in olden days, THAT'S NOT OLD!!!



Alright, my bad!  I looked at April Raven's profile, and I figured you two were about the same age. 

But still, 35 is a wee bit too old for me


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Alright, my bad! I looked at April Raven's profile, and I figured you two were about the same age.
> 
> But still, 35 is a wee bit too old for me


 
here's a shovel for your other hand, sweetie!

You'd be wise to think of us as your older sisterly types ... 

you really don't want us to break out into kookookachu, do you?

And, thanks little man ... you can be the captain since Verbal has a curfew ...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Alright, my bad!  I looked at April Raven's profile, and I figured you two were about the same age.
> 
> But still, 35 is a wee bit too old for me



alright verbal...obviously you didnt realize i can and will hex your young a** at the drop of a hat... your momma must be about 29 then, right???

( remember, i can hex from a distance you little sh*t hook)


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> here's a shovel for your other hand, sweetie!
> 
> You'd be wise to think of us as your older sisterly types ...
> 
> ...






			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> alright verbal...obviously you didnt realize i can and will hex your young a** at the drop of a hat... your momma must be about 29 then, right???
> 
> ( remember, i can hex from a distance you little sh*t hook)




:lmao: this is too fun!


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> alright verbal...obviously you didnt realize i can and will hex your young a** at the drop of a hat... your momma must be about 29 then, right???
> ( remember, i can hex from a distance you little sh*t hook)


 
now, now, Coven Leader, he's just an innocent ... he'll do pennance, won't you Verbal Darling?

Let's save the newt and hexing for later!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

oooo I want to watch the "verbal beating" :mrgreen: OOOOO Love me for the puns baby... oops... there's another... :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

April dear, would you like a cane so you can hobble after me once I start running? :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> oooo I want to watch the "verbal beating" :mrgreen: OOOOO Love me for the puns baby... oops... there's another... :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> April dear, would you like a cane so you can hobble after me once I start running? :mrgreen:


 
honey, she'll hobble you with that cane ... and make you like it AND think it was your idea ... boy!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> honey, she'll hobble you with that cane ... and make you like it AND think it was your idea ... boy!



Yeah right... in her littleboyfantasyDREAMS!


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> How old was your momma when she gave birth?  10?  I'm 35 darlin' ... even in olden days, THAT'S NOT OLD!!!



Hey Jon that's a perfect age if you like em with experience. :heart:


----------



## Chiller (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh boy... I cannot believe y'all want a pic of my legs.  I look like a flustered ostrich.  You could pick your teeth with these legs.  Gheesh.. there is more meet on a 2 Piece dinner at KFC.    But......

  I will look and see what is presentable.  and this better not show up on Fernys poll either.


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Hey Jon that's a perfect age if you like em with experience. :heart:


Jump on in, Xmetal ... the cauldron can hold you, too!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Jump on in, Xmetal ... the cauldron can hold you, too!



Yeah, hop on in.  The water's just right!  Room for two more, April and Nicole 

























ew


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

Holy crap!! I leave for ten minutes and we have the threat of hexes going on in here!! :shock:

Not that Verbal doesn't deserve it, Anicole-bebe.... Why not make him cluck like a chicken every time he takes a picture? :twisted: 

I saw Chiller responding to.....something....up there....anyway, here's hoping he "bends" to pressure and produces a photo..... :mrgreen: 

That is all. Carry on. :salute:


----------



## Rob (Dec 8, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Oh boy... I cannot believe y'all want a pic of my legs. I look like a flustered ostrich. You could pick your teeth with these legs. Gheesh.. there is more meet on a 2 Piece dinner at KFC. But......
> 
> I will look and see what is presentable.  and this better not show up on Fernys poll either.



:lmao: You are funny dude!

"Sparrow Legs" was one of my Grandfather's favourites wind-up lines.

Rob


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Holy crap!! I leave for ten minutes and we have the threat of hexes going on in here!! :shock:
> 
> Not that Verbal doesn't deserve it, Anicole-bebe.... Why not make him cluck like a chicken every time he takes a picture? :twisted:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Terri ... be sure to wave and speak to Verbal when you drive by the biggo chicken there in Atlanta.  I'm sure he'd like a little company now and then.  I figure Aprilraven can complete the spell by midnight, so send us a shot of Verbal on his new throne soon, will ya?

Verbal ... do you have your breadcrumbs?  You and Xmetal will make a wonderful addition to the Hansel & Gretyl Room.  Wonder which one gets to be Gretyl?  Verbal is leading the race at the moment ...


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 8, 2005)

Err sorry, I don't do fairytales...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Yeah right... in her littleboyfantasyDREAMS!



i've never had little boy fantasy dreams, that would be more micheal jackson... 



so pallie, back to the original subject of you writing a story, are you working on it??? 
can i be skinny black haired chick??? not blonde..they cant throw spells as well as the darker headed chicks in the coven..... and  you know as well as i, how very HANDY that can be.........


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

this thread is so golden!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 8, 2005)

Speakin of golden...Chicken legs here found a pic...   YIKES!!!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i've never had little boy fantasy dreams, that would be more micheal jackson...
> so pallie, back to the original subject of you writing a story, are you working on it???
> can i be skinny black haired chick??? not blonde..they cant throw spells as well as the darker headed chicks in the coven..... and you know as well as i, how very HANDY that can be.........


 
I do believe, dearest cousin of mine, that the ORIGINAL subject was a dream and if anyone had any other kooky ones.  The story idea was YOURS.

I don't have a muse right now ... no angst to guide my drama ... it's worse than writer's block ... it's .... it's .... :flings herself off Heathcliff's cliff: aaaaawwwwwwwffffffuuuuuulllllllllllllllllllllllll ... :crashes into raging, roiling waves .... undertow pulls her to and 'fro ... jagged rocks ripping her delicate blonde size 6 self into shreds ....

How's that for a quick shot?

(oh, and thanks, Verbal, for saying such sweet words!  Weasel.)


----------



## photo gal (Dec 8, 2005)

I could so see Hertzy as the referee! 

Waiting not so patiently for the chiller leg shots!

HOTlanta yeah I wanna!

Gams....yeah I dated a pro vollyball player and you wanna talk GAMS......If legs could kill I'd be dead woman walking!!  Great gams...too bad the rest of him didn't measure up!!! Sad but true


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> yeah I dated a pro vollyball player... .too bad the rest of him didn't measure up!!! ..


 
Gotta love athletes!  Almost as good as a man in uniform!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Speakin of golden...Chicken legs here found a pic...   YIKES!!!!




POST....POST....POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

come on you big chicken..
woops... are we hung up on this or what....?


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Come on, Chiller, POST ALREADY!

I bet if you post your gams, there will be others.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 8, 2005)

Chilley Chilley CHILLEY!  Gams we want gams ya hear!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

Chiller, even I'm curious now. lol


----------



## Chiller (Dec 8, 2005)

Y'all are just gettin into this leg thing here.  Hmm...Do ya have  pot of fire ready to cook em?  There aint much eatin there ye know.   
  ..but it is not the best pic, but I will  go dig it up. 

Ill be back.  Go grab some popcorn...k?


----------



## photo gal (Dec 8, 2005)

ready!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 8, 2005)

.........oh yeah... these belong to somebody who is 6'1", so 85% of me is leg.  I have no problem jumping over puddles...put is that way:lmao:


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Chiller, even I'm curious now. lol


 
OOOOoooohhhh ... .who's the sick-o now, Verbal?!?!

just kidding!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 8, 2005)

.........k  here goes.  Not a great shot, but..
  I just got back from a bike ride...had the full on Robert Plant hairdo on too.


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

dang, Chiller .... rockin' gams, dude ...

ever play volleyball  ... or poker ... ? :


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

love the hair!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

so dang well dig the hair..... i mean, sheeze....

oh, yeah, we are supposed to look at the legs...hang on, i'll go look...

dare i say finger lickin' good?????????????????
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

sheeze.... i need a moment...:thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Dec 8, 2005)

Robert Plant ain't got nuttin' on you Chilley!!!  Woo freakin hoooooo!  : )


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

It's because he rides his bike...makes for awesomely strong legs.    Which are hot.   :blushing:


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> It's because he rides his bike...makes for awesomely strong legs. Which are hot. :blushing:


 
preach on my southern sister!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

coat them 'em batter and fry them puppies up,

so chiller, you ride 'eh?

let see some other guys legs....we can have a vote off...


----------



## Chiller (Dec 8, 2005)

:blushing:   O.K.  now Im  a little frightened here.  Fry them up April??   There aint much pickin there for y'all.
  Yeah..I ride a lot.  I love to get oot(sorry cannuckish there) and just take off on the bike.  Been doing it for about 15 years now.  If I keep going I will look like Seabiscuit...:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

i would gladly bet on you, chiller.... i really would.... :thumbup: 

dont worry, i dont bite... i do nibble, though......:hug::


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i would gladly bet on you, chiller.... i really would.... :thumbup:
> 
> dont worry, i dont bite... i do nibble, though......:hug::


 
HEY HEy Hey ... let's keep it PG13 here folks!  

pfft ... we crossed that line last page ...

Chiller, why on earth would you RIDE (hello ... manual labor there) when you can hop in a car and DRIVE?!?  Besides, isn't Cannuckville full of snow and such this time of year?  Aren't there penguins that go south for a little warmth?

This thread totally lost it's volleyball dream status, didn't it?

Wonder how many cosmos it'll take tonight?  Wonder what it'll be this time?  How about the power of suggestion?  Anyone got any ideas for tonight?


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> HEY HEy Hey ... let's keep it PG13 here folks!
> 
> pfft ... we crossed that line last page ...
> 
> ...


I don't know, but I'd suggest you study the "who's online" list right before dreamland, and see what happens....it might be even better!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I don't know, but I'd suggest you study the "who's online" list right before dreamland, and see what happens....it might be even better!



that sounds intriguing...!!!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Chiller, why on earth would you RIDE (hello ... manual labor there) when you can hop in a car and DRIVE?!?  Besides, isn't Cannuckville full of snow and such this time of year?  Aren't there penguins that go south for a little warmth?
> 
> This thread totally lost it's volleyball dream status, didn't it?
> 
> ...


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I don't know, but I'd suggest you study the "who's online" list right before dreamland, and see what happens....it might be even better!


 
scared me there for a minute ... whew ... 

I seriously doubt Hertz whistling Dixie can be topped!  

But it's worth a shot and like the Ravester said, might be interesting!  Who knows ... it might be a little cockeyed hat fella toting a bag-o-breadcrumbs ..... 


(relax verbal ... it was a joke!)


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 8, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> We are not just igloos, hockey and ice cube farms ya know?   I have 4 pet penquins too, but I dont know which from who..its the suits.




Bwahahahaha! I had to send a couple of employees up to Canada for some training last year. They came home and told me that Canada has nothing but hockey and hookers. Too bad they don't like hockey. :lmao:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been following this since the first post :lmao: 

For the late comers (and those that don't know)
anicole and aprilraven are HOT smokin' hotties
hertz ate a whistle
verbal is in a hole
littleman isn't so *little* when he's in charge
chicken leg chiller is swoooing the ladies
...and we''re all going to the beach after master chef terri stuffs us with some home cooked checken (yes checken with an *e* the good stuff)

I don't play volleyball or ride a bike, but I wanna go too :heart:  

So do we have a place to show the gams, or is this it?


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> (relax verbal ... it was a joke!)



If I relaxed anymore I'd be in a coma. 


lol


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> littleman isn't so *little* when he's in charge


I'm not? man... I thought I had been following this.... :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> I have been following this since the first post :lmao:
> 
> For the late comers (and those that don't know)
> anicole and aprilraven are HOT smokin' hotties
> ...


 
:hail:   I bow to your writing capabilities, dude.  You win.  I got nuthin compared to your summary.

And ... I know I speak for Ravie Babee as well as myself when I say:

 GOD LOVE YOU FOR BELIEVING WE ARE HOT SMOKIN' HOTTIES!!! :heart: 

And woodsac, if you gottem, showem! (gams, darlin' ... )  Otherwise, we'll try and come up with the HotLanta trip ... with a pit stop at Ft. Benning!

As for today's dream team ... 'parently my husband didn't sleep much last night.  He groussed all morning about how I was yelling in my sleep about jumping... higher ... up and down ... who knows ... maybe it was game two?  I don't remember anything about it, unfortunately.  Although ... I could always make something up.  

I did hear whistling ...  :hertz:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> :hail:   I bow to your writing capabilities, dude.  You win.  I got nuthin compared to your summary.
> 
> And ... I know I speak for Ravie Babee as well as myself when I say:
> 
> ...




dang girl, your starting early and on a roll....(butter that for me will ya???)

woodsac....?  just wanna say, love ya! mean it!   seriously....nicole is one hot chick.... you should see her....for me, there are reasons i dont come out till dark.... and tend to lurk in shadows... ( can you say elephant man?? with make up???)  :lmao: 

we have got to meet now..this is just too fun.... i'm thinking we need to plan this and really get serious.....

by the way, all ya'll guys need to showing sum leg here.... right here...right now... i am so in.....
need a little eye candy...although i am drooling over chillers legs at the moment.....
i can handle more than one set of legs to drool over...danged if i cant!! 

(side note, pallie.... you looked dang good last night, you really did... thanks for the assist... cant do it with out you.....atleast i dont want to do it with out you.......boy, now we got them wondering, dont we?????):er:


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

aww....you can't remember what you dreamed, Anicole? I was expecting something _hawt_. 

So yeah - just make something up. :mrgreen: It's Friday and we could all use the distraction, I'm sure.


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> dang girl, your starting early and on a roll....(butter that for me will ya???)


sop it up, baybay ...



			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> ....nicole is one hot chick....


yeah ... right ... thump/draaaaag .... thump/draaaaag ....



			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> we have got to meet now..this is just too fun.... i'm thinking we need to plan this and really get serious.....


a pit in Benning and I'm good ... hooah!



			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> by the way, all ya'll guys need to showing sum leg here.... right here...right now... i am so in.....
> need a little eye candy...although i am drooling over chillers legs at the moment..... i can handle more than one set of legs to drool over...danged if i cant!!


COME ON FELLAS ... GIVE US TPF CHICKS A REASON TO JET TO ATLANTA!! Show us it will be worth it!! Hertz, I'll bring an extra whistle ... just in case ...



			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> .......boy, now we got them wondering, dont we?????):er:


yeah, like they HAVEN'T been wondering for months now ... wondering how we got out and when we'll be locked back up!


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 9, 2005)

Arms _and_ legs...


----------



## Verbal (Dec 9, 2005)

Xmetal, if you turned sideways a few more degrees you'd be invisible, good grief...lol


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 9, 2005)

haha, just coz i'm slim and fit! :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

Xmetal ... in a wifebeater, too!!!  Whassup dude?  Ready to hang 10 at the beach?! :thumbup: 

Man ... how on earth do you keep your home so freakin' clean?!?  Are you gonna wig when we a gather round the good stuff in Atlanta and you get sand everywhere?

terri ... give me a topic and I'll spin a tale.  But ya'll have to help.

(no raven, I can't do the vamp scene ... not enough experience yet ... :wonders where Verbal is: )


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

ooo....a topic?  

It has to be TPF related, and, you know, borderline raunchy. :mrgreen: I think another meetup scenario has great potential. Want to pick the spot?  

And oh, everyone - note: EVERYONE - is shooting with Polaroid cameras. That has to be worked in there, somehow. :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

Here ya go, terri ... 

Midnight in Mykonos is a magical time. Washed in sparkling moonlight, she thought, as she made her way across the verandah into the villa.  The infinity pool was illuminated with the purple blue shades that often graced the skies at dusk.  As calm as glass, she knew the water would be the perfect temperature.  Unable to resist, she toed off a sassy little strappy sandal and dipped her bronze-tipped toes in.  Perfect, as usual, she thought, as she slipped the sandal back on.  A ghost of a smile played on her features as she toyed with the idea of a three a.m. swim.  Time here was going to be short, so she knew she would have to eliminate sleep to accommodate the plans.  She could sleep on the plane back to the states.  These two days were for pleasure and photography with a polaroid ... 

The mild coastal breeze had the sheer silk drapes billowing in a smooth slow motion, inviting her seductively inside.  She could hear the temperamental, passionate sounds of Chopin floating on the air, drawing her.  She stood just inside the arched doorway, breathed a deep sigh and let the scene was over her.  Seduction had been perfectly executed with dozens of candles scattered around the room in scents of sandalwood, cinnamon and vanilla and bouquets of fresh flowers shot out of crystal that sparkled like diamonds in the candlelight.  A magnum of champagne, two flutes and several covered silver trays were held on the buffet just inside.  Yellow roses, her favorite, lay everywhere.  Between the glasses, mingling with the candles and in the trail of petals that led from the door to the bed where she saw the creamy satin covered with them.

In contrast to the creamy satin lay several bold jewel toned pillows of varying textures and patterns.  Reclining amid the petals and pillows, he had one arm slung above his head, the other resting across his bronzed abdomen.  Slung low on his hips were the traditional baggy island pants in a soft, worn black.  With his dark hair and tanned skin, he looked like a native god waiting to be pleased.  She watched the slow, steady rise and fall of his chest, knowing he had fallen asleep waiting for her.  Thick lashes lay against his face where just below, a days growth of stubble gave him a rakish look.  She walked to the end of the bed, deciding the best course of action.  Glancing again at the scene hed set, she decided to turn the tables and ...

BAM!  The alarm goes off ... 

okay ... that's the extent of my writing abilities ...

I'll try to come up with something a little better suited to photog next time!


----------



## puzzle (Dec 9, 2005)

Mills & Boon eat yer heart out


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

...but....but.....I wanna hear what happens to "the native god waiting to be pleased...." :blushing: 





That was awesome, girlie!!! Yellow roses, mags of champagne..... sounds yummy.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

told you terri...chick has so much talent it oozes.... atleast something is oozing.....(ponders a bit...)

anyhoo- love when she gets all story minded...keeps me entertained for hours...if you could read her other stuff...sheeze... she gives as much detail in the raunchy as the flowers glittering around a vase, or whatever...

good job pallie...finish this sucker, even if it s just for me.....i need something for the week end....

we still going sunday???? need pallie time, my friend..!!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> :wonders where Verbal is:



I'm sorry, Verbal is not available to take your call.  Please leave a message after the tone.  To leave a callback number, press 5.


*BEEEEP*


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks terri!  Guess we'll jet this thread back to photog subject somehow ... even though I did throw in a polaroid mention.

Rayvee baybee ... you say all kinds of nice things since we're family.  And yep, we're still on.


Any TPFers wanna go shopping with Aprilraven and me?  We hit the mall for a 20 minute power shopping trip through the mall, then we jet over to Carinos drool:  mmmmm ... Italian Nachos ... mmmmmm  ) where we hang out for about three hours.  We make friends and by the time it's over, three servers and the Manager have pulled up chairs and hang out.

We're just loads of fun ... never met a stranger ... get more Christmas cards than we can keep up with!!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, Verbal is not available to take your call. Please leave a message after the tone. To leave a callback number, press 5.
> 
> 
> *BEEEEP*


 
Hi darlin'!  :blushing: 
I can't imagine where you've been hiding today ... I just thought I'd let you know that I received my flight itinerary to Washington and will arrive about 6:00.  You'll pick me up at the airport, right sweetie?  Okay ... call me back ... 


(you are soooo fun to scare!)


----------



## Verbal (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Hi darlin'!  :blushing:
> I can't imagine where you've been hiding today ... I just thought I'd let you know that I received my flight itinerary to Washington and will arrive about 6:00.  You'll pick me up at the airport, right sweetie?  Okay ... call me back ...
> 
> 
> (you are soooo fun to scare!)



Honestly, if I ever got that message on my phone, I'd be at the gate at 5:55 with a bouqet of roses. :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Honestly, if I ever got that message on my phone, I'd be at the gate at 5:55 with a bouqet of roses. :mrgreen:



you aint left yet?????:er: 

sweetness and light, you best bring a buddy.......nicole and i are almost conjoined twins... she dont go unless i go.... one protects the other...

besides, we are funnier together, right nikki-babbbeee???:mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Honestly, if I ever got that message on my phone, I'd be at the gate at 5:55 with a bouqet of roses. :mrgreen:


 
aaaawwwww ... I just had a girlie little moment ... 

(I'm assuming, Verbie, that you meant if you got that message from ME ...)

and yes, ravester, you go ... we  go ... (except Memphis ... and every girl has to have some secrets)

So, Verb, what's your schedule looking like?!  :love:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> aaaawwwww ... I just had a girlie little moment ...
> 
> (I'm assuming, Verbie, that you meant if you got that message from ME ...)
> 
> ...




is it just me, or do you hear the sound of fishing rods over used???

( reel him in nikki-babe....not too fast, play a bit... think the hooks in his throat....):lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

> ( reel him in nikki-babe....not too fast, play a bit... think the hooks in his throat....)


 Got that metallic taste in your mouth yet, Verbal? Pay no attention to it - it's normal. Go with it, babe.


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

Verbal, honey, there are a couple of FBI agents here ... wanting to ask me questions and see my computer ... sweetie ... did I do something wrong?!

 

The roses WEREN'T for me?!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 9, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Honestly, if I ever got that message on my phone, *I'd be at the gate at 5:55 with a bouqet of roses*. :mrgreen:


and a polaroid...don't forget the polaroid!!!

Ahhhh...Modern chivalry...good call Verb :thumbup: 

Two Southern Bells for the price of a dozen roses! That makes you a wealthy man! Mind if I crash on your floor :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

honey, you dont haveta ask.....your more than welcome... its a party...

where does verbal live, again??????


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

My darling Verbal is in Washington State ... or at least he was  ... till he packed up and ran off ... skeert I'd actually show up ...

Woodsac ... where are you hunnybunch?  100 miles from either direction pretty much sums up where Ravie and I are from.  You ain't from Paron, are ya?!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> My darling Verbal is in Washington State ... or at least he was  ... till he packed up and ran off ... skeert I'd actually show up ...
> 
> Woodsac ... where are you hunnybunch?  100 miles from either direction pretty much sums up where Ravie and I are from.  You ain't from Paron, are ya?!





:lmao:    paron.....!!!   cool, nikki, cool!!

i have never been to washington .. heard its beautiful.....


----------

